

How buddycloud uses Δt for blazingly fast DOM updates - Fahrertuer
http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/how-buddycloud-uses-%CE%B4t-blazingly-fast-dom-updates

======
highfellow
I've been running a buddycloud server for the last few months, and I think
it's a great project. I particularly like the way they have re-thought social
networking from the start, rather than just blindly copying facebook / Google
+ etc.

~~~
imaginator
I think that for opensouce projects to have traction, reinventing a closed
system isn't going to win over more than 1% of potential users. A federated
social network also changes many of the social networking paridyms - like how
you trust other domains.

